# looking for '81 200sx interior trim and seats



## RallyMK1 (Jan 12, 2007)

If anyone has some decent interior trim, I'm interested in it. I just picked this car up for a song from my mechanic, but the interior is completely shot. If anyone has a car they'd like to piece out, or knows of any online shops selling what I'm looking for, please reply. I've googled all night long, and all I can find is replacement bumpers and a thousand clutch kits  
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

can you not get it re-trimed? might be worth looking into


----------

